# Buffalo hunter



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

made this one today,its not a walking stick top as so many buffalo horn catapults are,and is carved from a single piece of buffalo horn with my workshop tools.Its nice to make something for me for a change ,even if the stuff does stink!



















thanks for looking.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

wow, i love it, and i bett the girls love it to!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Justin, that's really excellent. Buffalo horn is a great material for one piece items, as it is fairly strong and polishes to a high lustre. I haven't used it on knives for years as it's not dimensionally stable if there are changes in humidity. I see you've made the very best of it. It's inspiring. Maybe I'll have a go sometime.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

NICE!!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go Fish! Looks really nice.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great, Fish!


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

Is it difficult to work with? I have seen cow horn and used it to make powder horns but never thought the material was suitable for a slingshot mostly because it is hollow and thin. How do you overcome that and how did you form it into a slingshot? Is it hollow?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Simply stunning!







I'm glad it's not mine as I would actually eat it!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Trent said:


> Is it difficult to work with? I have seen cow horn and used it to make powder horns but never thought the material was suitable for a slingshot mostly because it is hollow and thin. How do you overcome that and how did you form it into a slingshot? Is it hollow?


Not at all. It cuts like plastic. Just don't get it too hot or it will burn like fingernails. Be careful with splits, but they should be evident.

Buffalo horn refers usually to Indian buffalo, but the best stuff is Philippine Carabao. I have some solid tips a foot long and fist sized at the base.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

i made one a few year ago with the walking stick blanks you get on ebay, it feel really nice in your hand, i put some deer antler on, (what a deer kindley gave me ha ha), i looked realy nice with the 2 differant colours, 
thats a nice one fish, the one on the top like it, jeff


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

cheers guy,it took about 2 hours,and is relatively simple to make .


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice work Fish, looks really nice mate.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You must have started with a small one then, Justin.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Sooo nice!


----------

